# Jumping on people



## Vizslaz (Nov 14, 2020)

Our 4mth likes saying hi by jumping on people. As she gets bigger it’s going to be a problem. Does anyone have tips on how to start correcting this behaviour at this early age?


----------



## Frida010 (Apr 24, 2020)

At puppy course they taught us to:
1. Start playing with a toy and practice “let go”
2. If your pup let’s go, keep toy up in the air and make your pup try to get it
3. Once all paws are on the ground, give praise and start playing again.
4. Repeat until your pup understands 4 paws on the ground means play you can add the command when paws are on the ground. Then praise.

Eventually they learn the command means 4 paws on the ground.

Although my 6 month old still can’t hold her excitement in the first 5 seconds and then quickly sits down  so still work in progress.


----------



## John N (Sep 11, 2020)

Frida010 said:


> At puppy course they taught us to:
> 1. Start playing with a toy and practice “let go”
> 2. If your pup let’s go, keep toy up in the air and make your pup try to get it
> 3. Once all paws are on the ground, give praise and start playing again.
> ...


Forgive me for not understanding/missing the point, but what is the Command? Is it "Let Go"?


----------



## Frida010 (Apr 24, 2020)

John N said:


> Forgive me for not understanding/missing the point, but what is the Command? Is it "Let Go"?


Translated my Dutch command to English, I use: 'stay low'.

'Leave it' (or: 'let go') I don't use for jumping, but for when Fred picks up anything she is not supposed to pick up. Here is how to teach your 'Leave it'.


----------

